# Looking for a show harness



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

It's been years since I logged onto this forum - glad to have remembered there is a driving section here!

I have a 16.3 QH gelding that we're planning on showing at AQHA shows this summer. I've previously shown APHA but the size difference in the those horses combined with different equipment rules means I can't use my beautiful Smucker's harness. I would prefer to buy used so am looking for some recommendations for alternate harness makers that put out a very good quality product but for less $$ than some of the great makers like Hunt's or Freedman.

I need black, preferably rolled leather, breastcollar style, no breeching and an overcheck bridle. The check is required but needs to be long enough that it doesn't actually do anything ... so silly.

Thx!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

So you need a fine harness? Are you sure you can't use what you have? Remove the breaching, add an over check? I just don't picture a qtr as a fine harness horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just googled images and they had a sulky but none had an over check. I must say they looked odd with their heads way low, loose rein, and the drivers looked too far back.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Taffy Clayton has a very nice one for sale. There are a few pics posted on another thread under Driving. Look for one started by me, saddlebag.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Taffy Clayton has a very nice one for sale. There are a few pics posted on another thread under Driving. Look for one started by me, saddlebag.


That is a carriage harness not a fine harness


----------



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, the harness I have now doesn't fit the new horse. If it did, I'd just find an overcheck bridle and use what I've got.

This is required set up.

http://www.pleasurehorse.com/wp-con...gress-1542-sr-pleasure-driving/picture-22.png


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I DO have a fine harness for sale!!! It has been on a horse ONCE, for a winter show, did the class, figured out the mare needed to do carriage driving, went home. 

It is a Walsh, now costs $2400 new, $1000.00. Has red accents. I also have a Jerald cart, black with red pinstripes...covers, etc., you can have the WHOLE set-up for 1500.00

Nancy


----------



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks greentree.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the harness. The first looks like just a jumble of straps, but it shows how new it is..


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is the saddle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The inside of the girth


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The crupper


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The bridle


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The breastcollar


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Greentree, I wish I needed that!


----------



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

Unfortunately greentree's harness won't fit my guy. If anybody can recommend a good manufacturer (other than the really well known ones) or knows of a used fine harness to fit a 16.3 QH, please let me know.

Thx!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would call smuckers and try and buy some pieces to match your harness, to make it a fine harness.


----------



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

I need a new one - my current harness is too small.


----------

